
GitHub Sponsors for Projects - feross
https://github.blog/changelog/2019-11-13-github-sponsors-for-projects/
======
ocdtrekkie
Asked for this 9 days ago, so happy to hear it's now a thing:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21445928](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21445928)

